# Help me clean out my fuel injectors!



## billpb1222 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi, I have a 1995 toyota tacoma which has sat idle for six years. It is now registered and back on the road. Engine bucks prior to shifting my gears. (manual transmission). I have used chemtrol and gumout additive to gasoline. I am looking for a spray product to use in the air intake that won't damage the fuel injectors. I know you guys can help me. Can I use a little carb & choke cleaner? 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

prolly, and you need to have adapters to put liquid into fuel stream, as in - gas line. When you have those installed, use Techron or Seafoam.

Or, you can do one at a time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFJlTfHyrUk

Or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKGI9N_yWd0


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I would also consider other issues than a clogged injector that could be causing this problem. I would clean the major sensor connectors (Throttle position, Mass Air Flow, MAP (manifold absolute pressure), Cam angle sensor, ignitor,etc.) as well as the injector connectors. After sitting 6 yrs, the normal humidity in the air can corrode the connections and you will go nuts trying to find the gremlins this alone can cause. 

I would also ohm out the injectors. I am not sure whether your injectors are high or low impedance, but put an ohm meter across the injector terminals (do this while the connector is off for cleaning), and see what it measures. Write down each and notice if one is significantly above/below the others.


----------



## DoyleSumrall (Oct 4, 2012)

Try using the Chevron Fuel Injector cleaner with techron. That stuff has worked great for me.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

6 years? Did you empty the fuel tank and clean it out before running it? Old gasoline can cause all sorts of problems.


----------

